# Ford Push Plates 7176



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

For Sale is a set of Fisher Pish Plates 7176. These fit 2005 to 2007 4x4 Super Duty's. What you see in the pic is what you get. Craigslist Link

https://capecod.craigslist.org/pts/d/fisher-push-plates-ford-2005/6446633732.html


----------

